# Model 19 Gen 4 on order- question on left handed ejection switch over



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

The shop where I ordered my new Model 19 was of no help on how to change the ejection button for left handed shooter.

I know I will not be able to use non gen 4 mags when switch is made. I just a left hander stuck in a right handed world.

So anyone either walk me through the step on changing it over once I get it or know of a video that does? I'd rather not spend my first outting taking it to a gunsmith to fix my best guess.

Thanks


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

HOW TO REVERSE THE MAGAZINE CATCH ON A GEN 4 GLOCK - YouTube


----------

